# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Καρτα Nova σε παλαιοτερο δεκτη

## Phatt

Εχω καινουριο δεκτη Nova, αυτον τον μικρο με την εξοδο HDMI.Η καρτα που παιρνει ειναι η irdeto version Kappa.

Εχω και εναν παλαιοτερο δεκτη, της ιδιας εταιριας, τον Panasat IRD990 ο οποιος παιρνει καρτα irdeto version 5.

Εχω δοκιμασει να βαλω την version Kappa στον Panasat και δεν την δεχεται, την βλεπει σαν ληγμενη.Υπαρχει κανενας τροπος ο δεκτης αυτος να λειτουργησει με αυτην την καρτα;

Για οσους μπορει να εχουν απορια, θελω να βαλω το παλιο μηχανακι στο σπιτι στο χωριο και οποτε πηγαινω να παιρνω την καρτα μαζι μου...Αυτα.

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε Phatt μάλλον ατύχησες.Η Νόβα,εδώ και κάποιο καιρό νομίζω,<<παντρεύει>>  τις κάρτες με τους δέκτες της.Οπότε μάλλον δεν μπορεί να παίξει αυτή η κάρτα,ακόμα και με άλλο ίδιο δέκτη(τον μικρό με HDMI εξοδό,όπως λες).Κάνε βέβαια και ένα τηλέφωνο στην ίδια την Νόβα(τεχνική υπηρεσία),(γιατί μπορεί να κάνω λάθος και να υπάρχει τρόπος)και από την στιγμή που είσαι συνδρομητής, θα σου απαντήσουν σίγουρα πιστεύω, αν γίνεται ή όχι αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις.

----------


## crown

δεν παιζει διοτι ολεs οι καρτεs πλεον εδω και 2 χρονια ειναι παντρεμενεs.το θεμα το εχουμε καταθεσει στα αρμοδια ελληνικα δικαστηρια γιατι αυτο θεωρηται παρανομο λογω του οτι η κυρια πουλα υπηρεσιεs και δεν κανει εμποριο αλλα ταελληνιθκα δικαστηρια ωs γνωστον κολισιεργουν για καποιο λογο............γιατι αραγε???????????????

----------


## Phatt

Ευχαριστω παιδια σημερα πηρα τηλεφωνο στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων και μου ειπαν τα ιδια.Μεγαλη βλακεια, με τον στανιο να δουλεψεις το δικο τους το μηχανακι...

----------

